# USA USA USA ...... 46th President



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ronald McDonald ?

After the fool Donald Trump has become the president why not ?

And I thought Boris was a bad idea. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Exciting times ahead !

It's put the Germans back in their box too


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Wild times ahead...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

It is going to be interesting.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love how they have elected the first candidate to simply refuse to release their tax returns, what does this say about the man.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember when they elected Ronald Reagan and nobody could believe it. Not the Nine o'clock news had a field day and the comedy inspiration continued for years. Who can forget the "I believe ... but I can't believe Ronald Reagan is president!" song and the presidential aid sketch :lol: Hilarious.... then the revelations about Nancy organising his movements via horoscope.

There are many checks and balances in the US system and most presidents complain about not being able to do what they wanted. Hopefully the more dangerous ideas will be curtailed and we'll just end up with the comedy. Or am I being too optimistic? :?

Oh, and the other thing I heard was that Clinton won the popular vote!
https://www.good.is/articles/hillary-cl ... pular-vote

Bring on PR...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jamman said:


> I love how they have elected the first candidate to simply refuse to release their tax returns, what does this say about the man.


Basically that he is a bully who is used to getting his own way.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> There are many checks and balances in the US system and most presidents complain about not being able to do what they wanted.


 I don`t think this President will have to much trouble as the republicans will control the house and the Senate plus this,

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/us/po ... .html?_r=0 .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Interesting to hear he's now going to leave many parts of Obama care in place.

Could it be that the apocalyptic comments he made on the campaign trail were only to gain votes and start off his negotiation start point as in business, then willing to back down to get a deal.

Trouble is people remember you for your slogans and judge you on delivery of what you promised. E.g. 350 million per week for the NHS from some of our Brexit liars. .. sorry ... politicians :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> Interesting to hear he's now going to leave many parts of Obama care in place.
> 
> Could it be that the apocalyptic comments he made on the campaign trail were only to gain votes and start off his negotiation start point as in business, then willing to back down to get a deal.
> 
> Trouble is people remember you for your slogans and judge you on delivery of what you promised. E.g. 350 million per week for the NHS from some of our Brexit liars. .. sorry ... politicians :roll:


I think he's going to backtrack on loads of stuff - some because he never really meant it at the time, and some because he'll discover being president doesn't actually mean you can do anything you want.

But strangely, I don't think his supporters will care that much. I think there are lots of reasons why people voted for him, but his 'policies' weren't one of them. He's in a pretty unique position as a politician, in that his supporters trust him to make their lives better, but don't really care how he does it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to hear he's now going to leave many parts of Obama care in place.
> ...


Yes. Question is what will they think if he doesn't make their lives better? A lot of jobs have gone due to technology not trade deals or were they expecting him to isolate America and stop all imports so home industry is forced to start up again to replace all the cheap goods. That'll work :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's cognitive dissonance. People will justify their choice regardless of the outcome. You won't find brexit voters backing down on their views, even if the UK never recovers from leaving the EU and you won't find Trump voters regretting their choice no matter what happens over the next 4 years.

If their lives don't improve, they'll either make excuses for him or they'll blame some outside force for stopping him from doing everything he wanted.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I think that's true generally and explains how people can insist on sleepwalking into disadvantage despite mounting evidence. People should always be prepared to change their minds but they often don't.

I think enough may become disillusioned by the next election to swing the result against him though given it was so close. Oh for reversible decisions!

Still, it could be worse - we could have had Farage as our Trump ambassador :roll:


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

I think it was a vote against Clinton as much as anything, if I was American I wouldn't vote for her. When everything settles down Trump may turn out ok, I never thought Obama was much of a friend of his country


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

alantt said:


> I think it was a vote against Clinton as much as anything, if I was American I wouldn't vote for her.


100% agree. If it had been anyone else in the running against him it would have been a totally different outcome I reckon.



alantt said:


> When everything settles down Trump may turn out ok,


Hmm. I think all the "Let's give him a chance" dismayed-brigade is more a cry for hope than anything else. Let's hope you're right though.



alantt said:


> I never thought Obama was much of a friend of his country


To me, Obama has always come across as a pretty decent guy. I think he's been America's best president for decades now and it's unfortunate that he couldn't stay on for at least one more term. Another thing to remember is that he, just like all the presidents before him, is basically just a puppet on a string for the hierarchy (which may well be the one saving grace for this next choice, lol)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think being the biggest public servant may not suit Trump and I wouldn't be surprised if he stood down after a while.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

John-H said:


> I think being the biggest public servant may not suit Trump and I wouldn't be surprised if he stood down after a while.


I saw something online today that said Trump wasnt going to live in the whitehouse. Maybe not even be in washington more than a few days per week. Mmmm, working from home lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-37972044


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

The one person on Trump`s team the BBC has great difficulty mentioning, I wonder why.

Donald Trump and Myron Ebell are the climate skeptic`s' dream team.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/donald-trump-m ... hy-1592338


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bobclive22 said:


> The one person on Trump`s team the BBC has great difficulty mentioning, I wonder why.
> 
> Donald Trump and Myron Ebell are the climate skeptic`s' dream team.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/donald-trump-m ... hy-1592338


There are a number of articles on the BBC which mention Ebell, including this one written after the election:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-37982080

It's impossible to say from that article exactly how much difficulty they had mentioning his name, although given that it's quite a short name, I imagine it wasn't that hard. :wink:

Bob, one thing that separates conspiracy theory from healthy scepticism is the disproportionate obsession with insignificant details, and the elevation in importance of these details. Climate change, man made or not, is an important enough subject on its own. Once you start worrying about whether or not a news site has written the correct number of articles on something, and what hidden meanings this must carry, I think it's safe to say you've lost your way.


----------

